# Started: Quadberry Dragon's Blood



## ShepherdQ (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi all,

Just started my second batch of quadberry (strawberry, blueberry, raspberry, blackberry) Dragons Blood, thanks to Danger Dave's recipe. Obviously I added a berry type, but that's just the mix that was on sale at Wally World. Actually the bags came in 1.75 kg, so with two I've got .5kg more berries than even the recipe calls for.

Looking forward to it!



Cheers,

Rob


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 11, 2014)

Thats the only kind I make so I guess it's not true DB... I live in the rural country 1 hour away from any major city and the local walmart only has the great value quad berry blend in the cost efficient 1.75 kg bags. No triple berry blend. I used 2 - 1.75kg bags plus 1 - 1kg bag that my daughter bought from another store, all with the 4 berries so I am using more than what I used last time which was just the 2 bags. I'll see how the taste differs this time with the extra fruit. Yours will turn out great!


----------



## ShepherdQ (Jan 11, 2014)

So you'd recommend the extra kg? Even with the extra .5 I feel like I could add more. There's room in the mesh bag!

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 11, 2014)

ShepherdQ said:


> So you'd recommend the extra kg? Even with the extra .5 I feel like I could add more. There's room in the mesh bag! Cheers, Rob



Well it really depends on your own tastes... Some people say the amt of fruit called for is on the light side and others like it as is. Last time (my first batch) I used the 2 bags out of convenience. So not really recommending anything in particular just saying what I did. I had a nice fruit flavour right off the bat last batch. I added more sugar and more fruit this time and I won't know if I like it as much as last batch until it's done and ready to drink. Most people say to just follow the recipe as closely as possible first, then on your next batch tweak to your liking.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 11, 2014)

Many people make the quad berry version and like it a lot. Call it whatever you will. You'll love it!


----------



## ShepherdQ (Jan 17, 2014)

Phew! Really put a lot of time into this batch, checking SG and squeezing the bag every day (I'm usually much lazier). Just finished racking, degassing, stabilizing, added 2 kg of honey, and Super Kleer. 

Anyone think the clearing agents will strip out the honey? I stirred the honey in for several minutes.

Also, I was too busy this week to rack and allow secondary fermentation, I just took it straight to dry (0.994) in the primary. Anyone ever have a problem with this? I've heard of people doing it. 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 18, 2014)

I have made a few batches of db, and I let them all ferment out in the primary...
super kleer will not strip out the honey


----------



## ShepherdQ (Jan 18, 2014)

Excellent, thanks.

Now, the following morning, I've got a good 5cm of sediment, but still have a haze in the wine. Pectin? I added the prescribed amount of pectic enzyme at the beginning, should I add more before bottling?

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 18, 2014)

have you added a clearing agent yet..


----------



## ShepherdQ (Jan 18, 2014)

Just Superkleer

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 19, 2014)

rack it off the sediment, then let it clear...before adding anything....


----------



## ShepherdQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Well the haze must have been suspended particulate, because after three weeks in the carboy the wine fell beautifully clear. 

Bottled it yesterday and I'm very impressed. Even my wife, who doesn't drink, found it very enjoyable and even appropriated my test glass! 


Cheers,

Rob


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 12, 2014)

ShepherdQ said:


> ...and even appropriated my test glass!


 
I get that a lot. "Here, honey, try this!"...and I don't get my test glass back.

I'm glad it turned out good, Rob. Enjoy!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol! That's funny guys! It's the same story here!


----------

